# Why Macro and Micro?



## Aqua sobriquet (19 May 2019)

There seem to be a lot of commercial all in one plant fertilisers out there (and several DIY recipes) so why do some folks use separate Macro and Micro solutions?


----------



## zozo (19 May 2019)

Aqua sobriquet said:


> There seem to be a lot of commercial all in one plant fertilisers out there (and several DIY recipes) so why do some folks use separate Macro and Micro solutions?



Because they can not always be mixed into 1 solution at least not in liquid form.. And if you do mix them in at the same time some elements will instandly bind to eachother into inert substances unavailable to plants. For example Iron seems to bind to Phosphor and renders it useless into a unavailable different molecul for plants.

Most all in one fertilizers are not realy all in one all the way. These fertilizers are usualy meant for organic soil types that already contain (store) micros in organic ways. Such as composted organic carbon based soils (substrates).. these kinds of substrates have a buffering capacity, hold, (bio-)convert and release trace elements due time. Fertilizer for these kind of soils contain NPK, Mg and maybe some Ca. For most generaly used soils this is considerd a complete mix.

But if you grow plants on an (relative) inert inorganic substrate than you need the whole package.. And this can never be mixed as complete for the above given reason. This always comes in separate containers named "Macro" containing *N*(itrogen) *P*(hosphor) *K*(alium) (K is in english Potassium) as main building block and "Micro" with Fe, Sn, Cu etc. etc. as sub main building block. It also is best to never add both at the same time for the above reasons. You should wait at least 24 hours adding micros after the macros. Again for the above given reason.

Distracting is naturaly backed clay soils, are in origine organic, but backed for example by vulcanic activity and is rendered inert by this process. Thus inert soil from organic origine. In most cases this is what is used in the aqaurium hobby and if not enriched with fertilizers by the manufacturer it simply is pretty inert. Than if you want to add the whole package you need a Macro and a Micro fert source.

Tho an aquarium is a biological organic entity, plants grow and die, fish eat and poop etc. Also this provdes a number of elements that can be converted back to plant food. This will build up initialy as detritus in the soil and than is bio converted back to usefull fertilization elements. Also this is taken into consideration for a manufacturer to call a fert solution complete. Under assumption the aqauarium provides by natural means what the package doesn't contain. 

Nobody said it was easy.. Not easy to get your head around nor easy to explain in layman's terms.. But in a nut shell this is about it. Tho rather thick books with a number of mind bogling formulas are writen about it.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (19 May 2019)

So basically you’re saying all in one fertilisers don’t work?


----------



## Jayefc1 (19 May 2019)

Well I make my own all in one and it works for me made with dry salts and trace eliminates

http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/allinone.htm

Cheers
Jay


----------



## zozo (19 May 2019)

Aqua sobriquet said:


> So basically you’re saying all in one fertilisers don’t work?



No, "All in one" is a relative term.. In some cases they work in other they can still fall short. 
Same as the commercial  "one size fits all" term is equaly relative..


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (19 May 2019)

It would be nice to know which all-in one fertilisers work and which don’t. I’m actually using the last of my TNC all-in one and need to buy some more or mix my own. I have some salts somewhere. Just seen this.


----------



## zozo (19 May 2019)

Aqua sobriquet said:


> It would be nice to know which all-in one fertilisers work and which don’t.



That's a tricky question, only can be answered based uppon a personal experience, that rarely is an universal answer.  The aquarium hobby is rather very versatile with over a dosen different approaches and circumstances.

The best answer is, give it a try, if it works you found the goose with the golden eggs.. If it doesn't, it still doesn't say its a bad product.. An aqaurium or a plant is not a device with an on off switch that works with excact sience. If it doesn't work you need to try something different, to name a few maybe increase or lower the light, or increase the CO² or maybe the flow to make it work. Etc.. Or leave all the same but change the fert regime.

As said an aqaurium is a living biological entity that stands or falls with a number of different factors and parameters. No 2 aquriums are the same.


----------



## Siege (19 May 2019)

Tropica specialised (the green one)
EA The Aquascaper
TNC Complete

All work very well and are similar in composition.

For a large or multiple tanks go TNC Complete as it’s the best value. Buy a litre for for £16. keep the bottle and you can then buy even larger ones 2.5L & 5L and decant it.

Either way if heavily planted, follow the EA Aquascaper instructions (the best and clearest instructions for a heavily planted tank).

Hope that helps.


Ps. If making my own from salts I make separate macro and micro and dose alternate days to ensure they donot bind together.

The above commercial products either use an additional product or the correct raw material to ensure that they donot bind together and therefore are still active and useful when you pop them in your tank.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (19 May 2019)

Jayefc1 said:


> Well I make my own all in one and it works for me made with dry salts and trace eliminates
> 
> http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/allinone.htm
> 
> ...



Funny you should say that, just found this.



 

Digging through my old box of aquarium stuff I found these two bottles that I must have mixed up over six years ago. On the left is the original all-in one solution you linked to earlier and on the right is the DIY TPN+ 3 recipe. The one on the left is perfectly clear (as is the TNC Complete I’ve been using) but the one on the right has very bad precipitation. Lots of brown gunge in the bottom of the bottle. I had to use citric acid solution to remove the staining from the bottle.


----------



## Jayefc1 (19 May 2019)

I use the original recipe too and it has almost the same values as the TNC all in one mix if you check the bottle and mine goes green after a couple of hour not as green as the TNC but still green and this sounds weird but it smells the same as TNC don't know if that means anything lol


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (19 May 2019)

Thanks for that. I think I’ll try and use the old mix I’ve got and see how I get on. It’s mainly for mosses at the moment so I’m sure it’ll be ok. If not I’ll bin it and mix up some more.

As for colour I’m not too sure but some commercial ferts are very bright green so I reckon they use food colouring!


----------

